# Funny Captioned Pictures



## lkellen (Dec 4, 2012)

Does anyone have any captioned pictures of their GSD or from the Internet? I haven't found a thread like this, so I thought it'd be fun to start one and see how creative people get putting text on their dogs' pictures!! 

I'll start..







-Most Interesting Dog In The World








- made as a joke after we received notice that a few apartments in our complex had break ins

And.. my favorite







:spittingcoffee:


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

I'll play along:


----------



## runnershigh108 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Found this one online


----------



## lkellen (Dec 4, 2012)

Those are too cute!!

here's a few more I made today.. not my funniest.. oh well


----------

